# Do you fit the stereotype of what your breed owner 'should' look like?



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I do a lot of people watching, especially at dog shows, and in my opinion a lot of owners look like typical examples of what you might expect that breeds owner to look like, but then some people I look at and completely wouldnt put that person with that dog. 

Not in an offensive way at all, case in point when I think of a Chi or pom owner I would expect it to be a young, possibly blonde girl owner. Most Dalmatian owners/exhibitors tend to be very well presented themselves. Lab/springer people I think of quite 'outdoorsy' people. 

Celebrities tend to buy breeds you'd expect them to buy. On a program the other day about dog walkers on Hempstead Heath, there was a gentleman who owns a pack of small white fluffy I think lasa apso dogs.

I went into a local pets shop a couple of months ago and left rupert in the car while I went into the shop to ask if I could bring him in to try on a new coat, the guy said yes fine and when I brought him in he said he was expecting me to bring in a small fluffy  Some of my favourite breeds are dobes, bullmasiffs, cane corso ect ect. 

So do you fit the profile? Are people surprised when you tell people what breed you own? Would you feel comfortable walking a dog which was vastly different to your image (Ie, if you're a bloke wih a shared head and tatoos, how would you feel walking a small fluffy?)


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have no idea what an oes / cockapoo owner should look like... 

although hubby does look funny walking zelda hes a gym buff so a big guy with a fluffy ginger thing..


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Dober said:


> I do a lot of people watching, especially at dog shows, and in my opinion a lot of owners look like typical examples of what you might expect that breeds owner to look like, but then some people I look at and completely wouldnt put that person with that dog.
> 
> Not in an offensive way at all, case in point when I think of a Chi or *pom owner I would expect it to be a young, possibly blonde girl owner.* Most Dalmatian owners/exhibitors tend to be very well presented themselves. Lab/springer people I think of quite 'outdoorsy' people.
> 
> ...





















....


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the image of a border collie and wirehaired pointer owner would be 'outdoorsy', but correct me if i'm wrong! I would say I fit the stereotype - i've always got my wellies or walking boots on, camo cap and outdoor type clothes.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol i serously doubt i look like i suit either of my 2....i think i look like a lab owner 

I live in jeans and wooly jumpers, i probably don't look very outdoorsy but certainly don't look like i should be going out anywhere 

I see spinone owners as being outdoorsy but sort of posh...but the nice posh not snobby posh. Dans breeder is a lovely woman but she's definately in a different class to me, she's well spoken, well educated etc etc.

Tummel...well as he's from Dundee and not the nicer parts i generally imagine a chavvy type owning him....so definately not me :001_rolleyes:

My favourite breeds are the guarding types, and hounds  maybe i look like a beagle owner...not sure now


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I don't know really. I'm not sure, my ideal breed and one I've had in the past is a GSD but I don't know if a punky type small woman fits them or not? I'd have to ask you guys I suppose.

As Kes is a mutt I don't know, I certainly look a bit 'bull breedy' when I walk round in my big army boots and a face on I suppose. :lol: Equally though I walk my parents cav and probably suit it, I think women can be a bit more versatile in 'fitting' certain breeds, whereas with men it's harder. I was with SLB one day and we came across man with 3 CC's which was adorable, but obviously a bit against the grain.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Flamingoes said:


> ....


:lol: Brilliant


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> ....


Typical  i'd love a pom one day though...but it would be constantly caked in mud so nobody would know what it was!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I probably do i suppose, i'm a lass but have loads of tattoos and piercings and weird coloured hair with the rest shaved and have a staffy and ambull, so i guess yes i do


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

What should a cavachon owner look like? Lol. I do take more pride in her appearance than I do my own 

My niece is a very glam young fashion student and she has a dalmation


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh as for pom owners one of the doctors at work has one, small, petite, blonde and Spanish, I think she's a bit fiery and crazy so definitely suits a pom


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Oh as for pom owners one of the doctors at work has one, small, petite, blonde and Spanish, I think she's a bit fiery and crazy so definitely suits a pom


:lol: :lol: Oh god, and I thought I was so unique :nonod:

Bally...if you do then get ear plugs


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> Well I don't know really. I'm not sure, my ideal breed and one I've had in the past is a GSD but I don't know if a punky type small woman fits them or not? I'd have to ask you guys I suppose.
> 
> As Kes is a mutt I don't know, I certainly look a bit 'bull breedy' when I walk round in my big army boots and a face on I suppose. :lol: Equally though I walk my parents cav and probably suit it, I think women can be a bit more versatile in 'fitting' certain breeds, whereas with men it's harder. I was with SLB one day and we came across man with 3 CC's which was adorable, but obviously a bit against the grain.


You look like you should have a dog on the end of a piece of blue rope  :lol:

But then again so do I :lol:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't really have an 'image' so dunno really... but then Diz is crossbreed so maybe we do kinda match!

I'm funny looking, poor and live in a council flat so I suppose some kind of SBT cross would sort of fit that sterotype


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Suppose I do a bit, young girl with a little dog


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't know what breed i'd 'fit' with really. 
I own several different breeds so i guess i don't fit somewhere lol.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hmmmm....

I like to wear - either jeans, jumpers and walking boots *or* hippy flowery flowy stuff... so not sure if I 'fit' my breed

but I'm also fat and unfit so I doubt I meet the expectations for a springer owner anyway


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

IndysMamma said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> I like to wear - either jeans, jumpers and walking boots *or* hippy flowery flowy stuff... so not sure if I 'fit' my breed
> 
> but I'm also fat and unfit so I doubt I meet the expectations for a springer owner anyway


Oh shut up you, you're perfect as you are. Now shush 

PS I'm not as young as I look, I'm 28 :lol: I just stopped maturing at 11


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

metaldog said:


> You look like you should have a dog on the end of a piece of blue rope  :lol:
> 
> But then again so do I :lol:


:lol: And I have done so, if only Kes couldn't break the rope I'd do it again


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

I probably do .. I'm constantly in tracksuits (Chav I know ) and have 2 staffs  when I'm walking them I've got a trackie on, hood up and wellies on :lol:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm I've got the tattoos, piercings and shaved head and a Chihuahua, not sure what that means 

Hubby was a bit funny when we got our first little dog, we'd always had big chunky dogs so he always grabbed the lead of one of the biggies before I tried to palm him off with a littlie - now he loves little ones


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Not a clue! I don't think I'm typical as the people who show the most interest in him are big burley blokes! Lol 

I'm petite, 5ft 1 and 6.7St. Very light brown hair, dress smart/casual most of the time and according to shop staff and petrol stations I look about 15/16 (I'm 21) and I own a 30kg GSD cross staffie! 

I do love my bull breeds and my next dog will either be an EBT or an Amstaff!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what the stereotypical JRT owner would look like


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I think I should be seen in a Barbour coat,wax hat and Hunter wellies.:lol:

All of which I do own 

But I prefer to be in walking boots,waterproof and breathable outdoor wear.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> I'm not sure what the stereotypical JRT owner would look like


If Alfie is anything to go by you should have grey hair (if you haven't pulled it all out) and a maniac type grin on your face at all times  You might swear lots too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have no idea what a GSD, Rottie/Husky mix & collie-like mongrel owner would look like :lol:

I'm a bit of a paradox- I'm small & nerdy looking, have tattoos, & mostly wear big manly boots, heavy metal t-shirts, checked shirt, lots of rock chick jewellery, black jeans or black leggings......... & I top it off with a Barbour


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmm... 

Breed previously owned = bichon frise. I'd expect female of any age, ditzy, blonde, perfect make up, bit precious....

Future breed = rottweiler; expect chav / rough types, shaved head blokes, tattoos etc.

Me - casual with alternative / goth leanings; some days more than others. Probably don't fit either stereotype too well, although maybe the eyebrow piercing fits the rottie better if it makes me look 'ard :lol:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Id love to be able to afford to dress like a "proper" JR owner...the expensive outdoor boots, nice outdoor coat...

I just look like a freak walking along with my bobble hat, septum piercings and bright pink wellies. So if Jack Russell owners are meant to look like freaks.

Then yes, I look like a Jack Russell owner.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im not sure what the stereotype 'look;' is for having lots of teeny dogs!! Obviously with one then its young, blond girlie with dog in a handbag....or a cutesy outfit!LOL
I actually think I look more like I imagine a gundog owner would look! So 35-55, scruffy, mud stained alot of the time, hair- messy, clothes-old and casual abd pockets filled with poo bags, treats, spare leads, etc!!LOL (sorry if Ive offended any gundog owners!!).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think I do about 50% 
I'm middle aged woman and a 'little' overweight and I own 3 small fluffies 
But I'm not perfectly made up  - I spend my days in muddy walking boot and tatty jeans and the small fluffies aren't perfectly groomed they are also normally wet and muddy


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not sure what a Briard owner should look like


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know really. What does a CKCS owner look like? :lol: Never really thought about it tbh. I'm 23, have long brown hair with blonde highlights and I'm a average build! I'm girly (wear makeup and always have my nails done) but I'm not girly girly, I don't wear skirts/dresses, more of a skinny jeans kinda girl.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If by 'outdoorsy' you actually mean 'dragged through hedge backwards' then yes, I generally fit that stereotype.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know what a stereotypical Border Terrier owner looks like. We are, I suppose, fairly active outdoor types (e.g., camping, day trips to beach), and wanted a dog that would fit into this lifestyle.

Our second dog is a rescue Stafford. We lack tattoos, are averse to anything 'blingy' on dogs, and I wouldn't be seen dead outdoors in a tracksuit, so no, probably not the stereotype.

Where I used to walk Scrabble was a little, slightly doddery, old lady with a Lhasa Apso, another elderly neighbour with one, and a few others - they seem to be a dog for older people ?! Noticed it with Westies too, though this is a very big generalization.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup - got Dog Lady down to a T.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> I think I should be seen in a *Barbour coat,wax hat and Hunter wellies.*:lol:
> 
> All of which I do own
> 
> But I prefer to be in walking boots,waterproof and breathable outdoor wear.


Have you been raiding my wardrobe? :lol: minus the hat?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Generally speaking, people are always surprised when they see me and Terence together. I generally don't look chavvy (or at least I hope so) and am well-educated so that's two cliches out of the window straight away.

The Flatcoat however suits me very well. :biggrin5:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what a stereotypical beagle owner should look like I often get compliments at how smart clean and well turned out *Tink *looks I however never get them about myself :lol:


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Lol, apart from the fact I am 26 that sounds like me :lol:
> 
> I wear a lot of tweed, and am constantly covered in mud, hay, dog hair and twigs in my hair. When I am not in my scruffies I am usually wearing wool jumpers and/or a shirt, jeans and Ariat footwear.
> I do seem to have about 10 poo bags in every pocket though.
> ...


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Im not sure what the stereotype 'look;' is for having lots of teeny dogs!! Obviously with one then its young, blond girlie with dog in a handbag....or a cutesy outfit!LOL
> I actually think I look more like I imagine a gundog owner would look! So 35-55, scruffy, mud stained alot of the time, hair- messy, clothes-old and casual abd pockets filled with poo bags, treats, spare leads, etc!!LOL (sorry if Ive offended any gundog owners!!).


You know Bumble is NEVER going in a handbag  xx


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i suppose the stereotypical staffy owner is chavvy so no i don't fit the stereotype, unless i'm having a lazy day in trackie bottoms and then you would be forgiven for thinking it lol.. i wear jumpers with leggings and wellies and things like that usually. i probably look more like i should own a jack russell or something.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> I'm not sure what a stereotypical beagle owner should look like I often get compliments at how smart clean and well turned out *Tink *looks I however never get them about myself :lol:


I've had a few people ask me if Cooper is a guide dog, I try not to think it's because they think I can't see what I'm wearing! :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Generally speaking, people are always surprised when they see me and Terence together. I generally don't look chavvy (or at least I hope so) and am well-educated so that's two cliches out of the window straight away.
> 
> The Flatcoat however suits me very well. :biggrin5:


What flatcoat? Have you got an imaginary dog now? 

(PS you need more khaki stuff to fit the stereotype)


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know really, I guess when I'm walking her in the mud with wellies and scruffy old clothes on I do  

I've been told I look like my dog though haha! think it's just because of my dark hair though, well I hope so, she's beautiful but I hope I amn't as hairy as her!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I do come from the right county for whippets but that's about it. I do keep joking that I should get myself a flat cap and start using string instead of leads :lol: 

I'm not sure what breed I look like I should be owning; pink/purple hair, tattoos, piercings and I live in either black combats or black leggings and rara skirts with TV/movie related t-shirts and hoodies :biggrin:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What flatcoat? Have you got an imaginary dog now?
> 
> (PS you need more khaki stuff to fit the stereotype)


Everything in my wardrobe was khaki at one point and I have deliberately tried to move away from that by buying coloured fleece tops. Still, you cant see them under my black cagoul/khaki walking coat and Hunter wax gilet!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Just re-read the OP and wanted to add; its even better seeing people react to my stedad taking Solo out. (He makes it very clear he is HIS dog).
He's a big built bloke, white grey hair and beard, dark glasses, a few scars. Has been a squaddie, biker and medieval re-enactor amongst other things... and was always a GSD man. These days seen out with a wee fluffy white dog that he is massively over-protective of.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

When I think of a JTR I think of farmers and farmers wives  People who wear wellies and drive a landrover defender.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> If by 'outdoorsy' you actually mean 'dragged through hedge backwards' then yes, I generally fit that stereotype.


:lol:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

:lol: love this thread


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> You know Bumble is NEVER going in a handbag  xx


It's ironic, because if Bob (all 47kg of him) thought he could sneak into a handbag unnoticed, he probably would :lol:

Sadly, I don't own any handbags, because I'm about as 'girly' as a burly lumberjack on an especially manly day, so I can't test my theory out.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not really sure to be honest. At the moment I live in my jogging pants or jeans and big baggy tshirts coz the clothes I love don't fit me. They will fit again though, I am determined! I love gothic clothing though and used to have jade green hair, I'm not sure a Labrador fits that image, I think we'd be more like opposites. I'm not really sure what breed would fit with that imagine though.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

OH does ( sshhh scruffy  )
I look like I should own cats, lots of cats  :crazy:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

> It's ironic, because if Bob (all 47kg of him) thought he could sneak into a handbag unnoticed, he probably would


We could test it out using _my_ handbag... :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> It's ironic, because if Bob (all 47kg of him) thought he could sneak into a handbag unnoticed, he probably would :lol:
> 
> Sadly, I don't own any handbags, because I'm about as 'girly' as a burly lumberjack on an especially manly day, so I can't test my theory out.


Eesh, you know I'm as tarty and ditzy as they get  but can you imagine trying to explain a barking bag away :lol:

He'd KILL me if I even considered it. It's just wrong on so many levels *facepalm* I saw a lady with them in a stroller the other day and she claimed 'they don't like to walk'...lol, he's stopped moving for about 6 hours collectively in 4 years :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> Everything in my wardrobe was khaki at one point and I have deliberately tried to move away from that by buying coloured fleece tops. Still, you cant see them under my black cagoul/khaki walking coat and Hunter wax gilet!


Even my whistle is khaki


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

No I don't.  

People expect me to have a Labrador or ten.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Colette said:


> We could test it out using _my_ handbag... :tongue_smilie:


Hands off my barker 

You're more than welcome to cuddle at will though


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Chook and Patterdale owner.... I probably fit the bill for mad as a box of frogs too!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Oh as for pom owners one of the doctors at work has one, small, petite, blonde and Spanish, I think she's a bit fiery and crazy so definitely suits a pom


My sons girlfriend has a pom,she's dyed blonde and absolutely shot away.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not sure about the OES although my OH is into old vintage farming etc and Buster is normally about somewhere on the farm. He also had a go at droving sheep last week, forgot the blooming camera, imagine cold rainy day on the down, short chalky road. three men and a OES walking behind said sheep. 


I would like to think me and Teal suit. Hes a springer x lab from working stock and we shoot on and off. He likes water and walking lots. I live in wellies, green shooting jacket and jodphurs most days (sound attractive don't I) and am defo not house proud and think nothing of a dog with a muddy tummy being allowed in the living room.

Not sure how I should dress for Dylan but we are definitely bonkers with a Dylan in the house :crazy: sometimes I tell Dylan and Teal they are very lucky that they have owners who love to walk/ cycle all day and go to muddy places with open fields to roam etc. Buster just appreciates the hugs and the fire.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Most Border Terrier owner,well show people anyway have cargo pants and gillets.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What flatcoat? Have you got an imaginary dog now?
> 
> (PS you need more khaki stuff to fit the stereotype)


Dammit, blew my super-secret plan to steal Jack Jack tomorrow.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes I look like a crazy split personality dog lady:tongue_smilie: which fits Tilly's description when she can't decide if she wants to be a collie, a flattie or a GSD


----------



## sbonnett76 (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't! I think people would think a lab or spaniel would suit me ... I've got a rottweiler!


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

Not sure I do as I'm small young and blonde people might think a small dog but I love my springer. I guess though when people got to know me hey would expect it because I don't mind getting scruffy and muddy and love long walks but I think the only time I look outdoorsy is when I'm with him when I'm not you might not pair us up.

My husband is ex army shaved head sometimes when he's in his dog walking clothes can look a bit Chav but he loves his snuggly hairy more likely to lick you to death then hurt you looking springer


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know as I haven't met many Wheaton terrier owners but my mum won owner who looks most like there dog haha its because they both have blonde curly hair haha


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not sure...what breed of dog should someone utterly fabulous own?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

20 something with cropped red hair and tattoos, usually sporting a pair of baggy jeans, vest top, hoodie and converse. Do I sound like a husky owner? lol


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

sid&kira said:


> 20 something with cropped red hair and tattoos, usually sporting a pair of baggy jeans, vest top, hoodie and converse. Do I sound like a husky owner? lol


I think you're the perfect husky owner!

Pretty, bright and quirky!

...

I don't know what beagle owners should look like... But I don't think I'm a stereotypical mal owner...










.... Hardehar 

I can't imagine a poodle-owner not in a *pastel-coloured* dress/skirt/suit.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea if I look like what a RR owner should look like. I've seen lots of RRs and owners at shows....but not many in 'real life' in their dog walking clothes.

I can usually be found in sports or running kit or jeans and hoodies with boots when walking or running with the dogs (only running with Kilo obviously!). Love Fat Face, White stuff etc.

No idea if the boys and I suit each other looks - wise .


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dunno really, I'm usually to be found wearing a manky old wax, the pockets of which disgorge feathers of various types whenever I pull something out. I have an old hat, again, an item of apparell that has seen much better days. It's not unusual for me to be somewhat bespattered with mud and I can often be seen walking the fields with a gun tucked under my arm. I have a pair of whistles draped around my neck along with two old rope leads in case they're needed. ( Very rarely,) Not sure if this makes me a typical Springer / Goldie owner or not, I do know it drives The Lady to distraction on times. Secretly I think she's ashamed of me, when she joins me on a walk I'm told to ''Tidy myself up.'' Odd, the dogs never complain...
Oh, one other thing, I generally have a small flask somewhere about my person, it gets cold some days.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I have no idea if I look like what a RR owner should look like. I've seen lots of RRs and owners at shows....but not many in 'real life' in their dog walking clothes.
> 
> I can usually be found in sports or running kit or jeans and hoodies with boots when walking or running with the dogs (only running with Kilo obviously!). Love Fat Face, White stuff etc.
> 
> No idea if the boys and I suit each other looks - wise .


I think you both look great. ( Where's the youngster??)


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm... possibly don't suit the "typical" Dally owner image then! Am literally always covered in mud and at this time of year live in waterproofs and muddy boots. TBF I do spend all day out walking other people's dogs! When I'm away from my dogs I'm slightly less scruffy!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Weimaraners, what should I look like


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Not sure what your average JRT owner is supposed to look like!

But I could be slimmer- Could be a bit fitter!

I do try my very best! and would say I have changed an awful lot since getting him. Usually covered in mud and have my trousers tucked into my walking boots now instead of spending ages getting ready to just go to the shop!


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmm interesting, I have Shiz Tzu's, I have a tattoo and a piercing but neither are on display, on walks it's wellies, skinny jeans and a hoody but if I'm out shopping or something it's smart casual (you'd never guess I had a tattoo or piercing or that my favourite band is Godsmack) 

I switch between rock/jane norman style/outdoorsy.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

springerpete said:


> I think you both look great. ( Where's the youngster??)


That was taken before the little whirlwind arrived!


----------



## sillysausagedog (Nov 5, 2012)

I think I fit the image of the breed. Something about dachshunds makes me think of the 50s, and I'm into the retro look. I don't wear a full 50s dress while I'm walking him though.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

When Ive spoken to people who know me through work ie acquaintances not friends most are surprised I have a Rottie X.

Even more surprised when I say we want to a Rottie in the future 

In the words of my colleague who sits next to me ' Your different to most 26 year olds' lol


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> If by 'outdoorsy' you actually mean 'dragged through hedge backwards' then yes, I generally fit that stereotype.


Same here, my outfit isn't complete without a muddy pawprint or 6 smeared on my coat (which has bleach marks on it from kennel work!).

Someone once guessed that I own either Labs or BCs. I do live in my wellies, have a fondness for Joules clothing and sometimes drive a rough old Land Rover Defender so I don't know where on earth they got that idea 
Apparently I look like Breeze, but fortunately have fewer grey hairs.



Dogless said:


> I have no idea if I look like what a RR owner should look like. I've seen lots of RRs and owners at shows....but not many in 'real life' in their dog walking clothes.
> 
> I can usually be found in sports or running kit or jeans and hoodies with boots when walking or running with the dogs (only running with Kilo obviously!). Love Fat Face, White stuff etc.
> 
> No idea if the boys and I suit each other looks - wise .


Thinking about the 2 RR owners I know personally, they're both very tall, very sporty, very strong in body and mind... and one is from Zimbabwe aka Rhodesia  Sounds like there's some correlation!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Right i'm now resolved to dress smart, tame my hair and have a pic taken that i can pass off, on threads like this, as how i look every day :lol: :lol: Then carry on as normal


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thorne said:


> Thinking about the 2 RR owners I know personally, they're both very tall, very sporty, very strong in body and mind... and one is from Zimbabwe aka Rhodesia  Sounds like there's some correlation!


I'm not very tall, but am very sporty and I would say strong in body and mind....

The one I know here is from SA, into CM type stuff, very tall .


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> If by 'outdoorsy' you actually mean 'dragged through hedge backwards' then yes, I generally fit that stereotype.





Wyrd said:


> and am constantly covered in mud, hay, dog hair and twigs in my hair.
> I do seem to have about 10 poo bags in every pocket though.


This is me, but I don't think I look like a typical outdoors type. I wear sweatshirts and jods or yoga type pants plus riding trainers when I'm outside, which is most of the day if I'm not at work. There's always a slip lead and a dummy hanging out of my pockets!

I had two people at work tutting at the dog hair and hay on my work clothes today 

I'm slowly collecting gun dog stuff, the whistle, the dummies. Eventually, I will look properly country.  Must investigate some tweed for the County Show! 

Me and Boomerang, the horse that broke his leg and was PTS


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Booties said:


> I can't imagine a poodle-owner not in a *pastel-coloured* dress/skirt/suit.


oh dear, that lets me out. I am relatively scruffy (make that very scruffy), always wear jeans and a sweatshirt and normally smell of horse or sometimes cow.

Certainly I do not own a pastel dress, skirt or suit - actually not in any colour.

But I do own two scruffy poodles.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Blitz said:


> oh dear, that lets me out. I am relatively scruffy (make that very scruffy), always wear jeans and a sweatshirt and normally smell of horse or sometimes cow.
> 
> Certainly I do not own a pastel dress, skirt or suit - actually not in any colour.
> 
> But I do own two scruffy poodles.


From your posts I certainly don't have you down as the owner of any pastel clothing items....jeans, boots, sweatshirts is always what I imagine. No nonsense clothes for a no nonsense person - in a good way; no faff!!


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I don't think there is a stereotype for an akita owner? apart from maybe some young male chav trying to look hard?

Anytime I say I own an Akita I get one of two responses it's either a) I dont know what one of those is.... or 2) OMG not one of those!!!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Booties said:


> I can't imagine a poodle-owner not in a *pastel-coloured* dress/skirt/suit.


 pastel coloured tops and matching cardigans and chinos or jeans. And in the summer full circle skits and dresses and of course victory rolls!  
Although most days before work at ridiculous am it's joggers and a wholly hat on the beach


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I own a lurcher. I live in wellies, jog bottoms/jeans and any old shirt from the charity shop hahaha. 

I dress for practicality/does-it-matter-if-it-gets-covered-in-stuff-no?-good reasons.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

I don't really have a style or particular image, my wardrobe pretty much contains everything from outdoorsy walking gear to pretty dresses and everything in between! I love being casual and covered in mud and dog hair but also enjoy getting glammed up for a posh do 

So I guess I suit the Pickles then really, they don't have a stereotypical owner as they are unique and I don't fit any stereotypes :lol:


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree with DT, what does a Weimaraner owner look like? Especially a big ***** of Chedddar.

I do live in jeans, fleece and boots


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think I fit the stereotypical image of a min poodle owner either, far too scruffy!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Hmmm....no idea if I'm a 'typical' Lab owner 

I love being outdoors when I have my dog with me, and am very happy plodding through the mud, getting cold and filthy  Without a dog, I am not an 'outdoorsy' person though.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

The stereotype of whippet owner is flatcap and yorkshire accent. I don't have either of those, but it wouldn't surprise me if I got them. My entire 'look' now is based on practicalities of walking through muddy fields. All the clothes that I wore before I got a dog haven't been out the wardrobe in two years, and I no longer own shoes, just wellies and slippers!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

CheddarS said:


> I agree with DT, what does a Weimaraner owner look like? Especially a big ***** of Chedddar.
> 
> I do live in jeans, fleece and boots


Maybe we look like our dogs! ELEGANT albeit sometimes aloof!

We can dream!


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

I have no idea ? But I have my picture set on my profile & I have a Keeshond.....


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

cerigitts said:


> I have no idea ? But I have my picture set on my profile & I have a Keeshond.....


That picture is you?! Confused.com!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Most Border Terrier owner,well show people anyway have cargo pants and gillets.


I am wearing the former right now


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> That picture is you?! Confused.com!


Lol why ? Long hair, with a tattoo ? That's the pic there yes ? :/


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> If by 'outdoorsy' you actually mean 'dragged through hedge backwards' then yes, I generally fit that stereotype.


LOL LOL couldn't have said it better  That describes me totally


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

What does arough collie owner look like?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Winter scruffy...


















Summer scruffy...


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Uhhh, I dunno what a typical mini schnauzer owner is like? 

My vet said that he hated the fact that old people buy them, when really schnauzers are totally bonkers and super fast runners to boot.

I'm 22 and I was a total goth, then I used to model, I'm getting lazier with my appearance nowadays but I'm still never without my make-up. I like some 'quirky' clothes and I'm really into nerdy stuff, video games, cosplay, anime etc. So no I don't think I'm 'typical'... who knows? :crazy:


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I do I have a bedlington and I am a little scruffy a bit giddy but very loveable lol


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

moonviolet said:


> Right i'm now resolved to dress smart, tame my hair and have a pic taken that i can pass off, on threads like this, as how i look every day :lol: :lol: Then carry on as normal


Is the smart & tame a beagle thing? 

Because, I am regularly asked if I want a hairbrush for Christmas...


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I have no clue! I've only fostered a staff and a staff x. I guess I might look funny with a chi!
Although my sister did upload this to supposedly prove dogs look like their owners!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Labs are so popular that I'm not sure there's a typical owner. I'm 5 ft nothing, slim, and when not happily charging through the mud with Dex I prefer jeans and smart/casual or casual tops. But I do wear heels whenever I go out, I do wear make-up and I like the colour pink 

I also did kickboxing for quite a while, am very interested in criminology, and love big chunky dogs. 

Make of that what you will folks


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

cerigitts said:


> Lol why ? Long hair, with a tattoo ? That's the pic there yes ? :/


Thought from your user name you were a girl, oops!

Just clocked your location: I lived in Cardiff for several years: had too much fun in Kiwis and the like


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

cinammontoast said:


> Thought from your user name you were a girl, oops!
> 
> Just clocked your location: I lived in Cardiff for several years: had too much fun in Kiwis and the like


I get addressed as Miss all the time with letters in the post ! Not the first, you won't be the last


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

What about me? It has been said before that I should have a shaven head :crazy:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> What about me? It as been said before that I should have a shaven head :crazy:


Or look like your man from Oliver!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> What does arough collie owner look like?


wuff maybe


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say that I do, especially when I am all dressed up to go out somewhere and I am taking Zara for a quick walk before I go... The looks I get are quite amusing... lol  :crazy:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> I wouldn't say that I do, especially when I am all dressed up to go out somewhere and I am taking Zara for a quick walk before I go... The looks I get are quite amusing... lol  :crazy:


Why??


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

GSDlover4ever said:


> I wouldn't say that I do, especially when I am all dressed up to go out somewhere and I am taking Zara for a quick walk before I go... The looks I get are quite amusing... lol  :crazy:


Can't be as bad as the little old lady near me that walks a massive GSD, I think it's an oldie but they look so hilarious together. :lol:


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

> Do you fit the stereotype of what your breed owner 'should' look like?


I don't even fit the stereotype of what a human should look like


----------



## queeniefarie (Jan 2, 2013)

Dober said:


> I do a lot of people watching, especially at dog shows, and in my opinion a lot of owners look like typical examples of what you might expect that breeds owner to look like, but then some people I look at and completely wouldnt put that person with that dog.
> 
> Not in an offensive way at all, case in point when I think of a Chi or pom owner I would expect it to be a young, possibly blonde girl owner. Most Dalmatian owners/exhibitors tend to be very well presented themselves. Lab/springer people I think of quite 'outdoorsy' people.
> 
> ...


I only wish I looked a beautiful as my Irish setters, or even my pointer x no creams in the world would achieve this x


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I fit the sterotype for a chi x yorkie bread...



















Im not blonde, but still, close enough


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Why??


Because I can look very girly when I don't where my "dog clothes" and Zara is walking lovely beside me... lol


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably at a first glance I fit the stereotype, I'm young, blonde & my dog walking jacket is pink however I usually have wellies on because I'm about to drag the dogs through muddy fields


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what a stereotypical cairn owner would look like but country maybe. I tend to live in jeans and hoodies.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

looks wise I probably look more suited to tricky, and Opie belongs to my big chunky oh but it's me Opie listens to. he's definitely my boy no matter how much oh tries to steal him away from me


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly what a Jake and BC owner should look like... but I think outdoorsy is right, and when I am out with the dogs I look outdoorsy... well, actually I look a mess  but still outdoorsy with my jacket and wellies  

I'm not sure what breed people would imagine I would own when I am out without them and dressed up


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hmmm.... One of my dogs is very small and one is rather large (GSD) so I don't think I really can"suit" both. A few months ago I walked my neighbours Weimaraner when they were away for the day and saw a colleague who said something along the lines of "glad you've traded those dogs in for one that suits you!" - the cheek!!!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Do I look like an owner of spaniels? 

Probably 

Wellies

Jeans/waterproofs covered in mud

Face has mud splats on where dogs have charged past

Hair even though it's been brushed looks like been dragged through hedge backwards!

Yep I have spangles. 

I'd just like to say I do start the day clean


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

I dont like to think I fall into stereotype with my two but I suppose im 25 I have a shaved head and tattoos, so pretty much what people expect a rottie owner to look like, I can tell sometimes people judging me for the fact I have a rottie and a CJ, its usually older ladies, tho on the other hand I meet alot of lovely people on walks who are happy to speak to me so I hope I get to change a few peoples opinions


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm not sure what a stereotypical cairn owner would look like but country maybe. I tend to live in jeans and hoodies.


Haha, when someone says carin owner it makes me think of a woman I saw down the woods once, nose to the sky, looked like she a bit of money and lived out in an expensive village somewhere, poor little pup was just following behind her heel not daring to look up


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure. I live in muddy jeans, an even muddier coat, mud covered walking boots and have a hat of some description (favourite being a camo cap I bought from a hunting shop in America!). Always have my whistle. Sometimes have a shoulder bag with dog stuff in it. In summer I tend to wear my normal clothes which are the opposite of feminine; jeans again, t-shirt and often a hat again, no makeup. I look like a bit of a sight for sore eyes TBH! 

People must thing I am really odd with my old dumpy Labrador, my barking mad scruffy Slovak and this little dainty Yorkshire Terrier trotting along. People either cross over and avoid us or smile; not sure if the smile is a nice smile or one out of pity though!


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably not if chihuahua is a WAG look, I'm more of a adam's family reject.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

question.... is my fab hat with boho blouse a 'spaniel owner' look?












I love this hat and it's generally what I'm wearing in the ick weather along with brown jacket, jeans and half wellies/hiking boots depending on wet level


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I sort of fit the stereotype of a cocker? Well I imagine in a year I will. 

I always have some kind of dirt on me, I have snow boots (dont like wellies) and don't always bother wearing fresh trousers each day if they're only muddy as if I was to wash some they would constantly get muddy, I have a draw with all my stuff in whic has an exploded bag of dog treats in. 

I'm 6ft 
I have purple hair
Several piercings 
I am very over weight  

I know some people look at me and think oh i wont be able to manage such a lively dog. But I used to be incredibly active I just had sudden health issues and ended up putting on weight. It very easy to say I'm ill so I'll stay in bed this week. But when you have a dog it like [email protected] I'm ill i have to wake up at 6-8 to feed woofit but I'll have a glorious lay in until 9-10 when puppy will demand I play with her  and it's good I think I've lost some weight already. 

Hopefully in a year or so I'll be the outdoorsy person I used to be just with strange hair and piercings  

I also am going to ringcraft classes with her and these are great very demanding and when I was looking through their pictures there was a black boy/man with shaved hair and nikey trainers on with a matching hoodie and a chain necklace he had a hairless Chinese crested! Lovely dog but I must admit although I try not to judge I wouldn't have imagined that being his dog


----------



## emylourow (Dec 27, 2012)

Booties said:


> I can't imagine a poodle-owner not in a *pastel-coloured* dress/skirt/suit.


I was going to say what does a stereotypical Poodle owner look like lol. I imagined something girlie, although Lula is anything but!

I definitely don't fit it then. I don't do dresses or skirts, I'm more a hoodie and walking boots kind of girl. We're all rough and tumble and rolling in mud


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I honestly don't think there are enough Sars around for there to be a stereotypical owner.

But then again, judging by the owners we are familiar with, very few seem to wear anything decent and most of them drive vans with cautionary warnings posted on the windows.

We, by their comparison, don't drive a van, try to look decent at the best of times and only have warnings posted around our property.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Charleigh said:


> I think I sort of fit the stereotype of a cocker? Well I imagine in a year I will.
> 
> I always have some kind of dirt on me, I have snow boots (dont like wellies) and don't always bother wearing fresh trousers each day if they're only muddy as if I was to wash some they would constantly get muddy, I have a draw with all my stuff in whic has an exploded bag of dog treats in.
> 
> ...


Very best of luck with the weight loss - I'm sure you'll do it now you have a dog to run about with .


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Very best of luck with the weight loss - I'm sure you'll do it now you have a dog to run about with .


Thank you  ha! No chance being lazy with madam around 

Hope your boys are well


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bird said:


> Do I look like an owner of spaniels?
> 
> Hair even though it's been brushed looks like been dragged through hedge backwards!
> 
> I'd just like to say I do start the day clean


ONLY ONCE


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think that I fit the sterotypical rottie owner but as Horace is rottie x I don't know if it counts as much!

I'm quite feminine or at least I used to be before His Lordship came along.. I adore long floaty dresses or anything gypsy style but my wardrobe contains everything from casual and outdoorsy right through to pretty and feminine.. the latter is gathering dust from lack of use though! 

I now live in my wellies, jeans or comfy tracksuits bottoms.. all very casual but the only sensible option for where we walk.

We often get looks or get stopped when we are out, always to admire Horace though 
So although we don't look alike or at least I hope not  I do share some character traits with him... loyal, protective, strong albeit in different ways, very laid back and very affectionate but prone to greediness when it comes to food and can be lazy...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Charleigh said:


> Thank you  ha! No chance being lazy with madam around
> 
> Hope your boys are well


They are; thank you .


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

not at all lol  im a petite woman who is always very well dressed and i do not dress up in hoodies or anything. i always get blokes laughing at me when i take my pooch out for a walk but i don't care i know she loves her mum no matter what! :001_smile:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

This is how I dress up when taking the dogs out but I don't end up looking like this!! 

My trousers look light but in fact they are a browny green colour!!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

emylourow said:


> I was going to say what does a stereotypical Poodle owner look like lol. I imagined something girlie, although Lula is anything but!
> 
> I definitely don't fit it then. I don't do dresses or skirts, I'm more a hoodie and walking boots kind of girl. We're all rough and tumble and rolling in mud


To be fair, I think this is more suited to clipped poodles with pink diamanté collars 

I have just never seen a poodle in real life (a miniature one, but not a big one!), so I guess it's American films that've done it!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know, I suspect a a stereotypical rottie owner is a big tough bloke? Which I'm not, I look pretty much like what I am, a stressed mum, lol and probably come across as quite mild and quiet - which I'm not, but I've got quite a quiet high pitched voice and it fools people 

Most of the people I see with rotties are women though.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure if there's a stereotype for greyhounds, or lurchers or Jacks. Slightly batty people I think! :lol: I suppose a lot of people see lurchers as always being working dogs- so possibly they expect someone fitter than me! My friend said she thought Pixie suited me best yesterday, I look like a small dog lady, apparently!

Some pics (excuse the privacy censoring- tried to keep it as minimal as poss)- Me with madface Amber, and me cuddling Nibs yesterday, and a 'family pic' from a few weeks ago. Aaaaas you can see I am a walking earthquake of a woman, often found in muddy layers of walking gear. The one thing I really would like are new gloves and a proper waterproof coat! The OH always looks at least mildly scruffy :001_wub:


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

We've established Doris suits my OH clothes, is that the same thing?










Looking into owners probably, bit quirky arty, charity/outdoorsy shop mish-mash but we scrub up well...... when we want to.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

We do go to retired greyhound walks/event so see lots of other owners, not noticed if there is a type. Probably more common, is older women 40+, casual but not proper outdoorsy, maybe slightly scruffy with dogs that are dressed with coats & fancy collars.



AmberNero said:


> Aaaaas you can see I am a *walking earthquake of a woman,* often found in muddy layers of walking gear. The one thing I really would like are new gloves and a proper waterproof coat! The OH always looks at least mildly scruffy :001_wub:


:laugh: bit harsh, that would make a cool superpower though:001_cool:.

I thought me & OH looked similar to you guys so perhaps we fit the greyhound/lurcher type after all.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Both my dogs are complete opposites so i'm not sure if I can fit them.. One is white, the other is black. One is short, the other will be tall. One is chunky and muscley, the other is very slender. One has a stubby face, the other has a long one. One has no tail that doesn't ever wag, the other has a really long waggy tail. One has big sticky up ears, the other has small floppy ones.. 

I guess I could be in the middle of those.. But I wouldn't say i'm like either one. I'm certainly look a little scruffy and messy from time to time especially when i've come in from a walk with wind swept hair and mucky pants. My job means i'm always covered in clay and paint, so I look like a need a good bath. ..and my boys like cuddles so i'm covered in dog hair and probably smell a bit doggy now i've got two of them on my knee.

I suppose the stereotypical French Bulldog owner is a bit chavvy, wears a pink velour tracksuit and has her hair scraped back with a scrunchy. Stereotypical Patterdale Lurcher owner might be a middle aged country type guy who works their dogs.. I am definitely neither of these, but somewhere in the middle 

I definitely look like a doggy person now, that's for sure


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> pastel coloured tops and matching cardigans and chinos or jeans. And in the summer full circle skits and dresses and of course victory rolls!
> Although most days before work at ridiculous am it's joggers and a woolly hat on the beach


TBH I might fit the image but my OH definitely does NOT. He's tall and gym obsessed! So almost always gym clothes.


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

I know me and Zeus have matching hair colour now  ha ha!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

What does a Boxer owner look like....Apart from tired and covered in bruises


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

round here most of the greyhound owners I come across are older ladies with the occasional older man-so not me at all! I am 32, sometimes quite scruffy but generally a bit alternative with piercings etc. Though you can't see my clothes underneath my dog walking coat (a v practical waterproof, warm, purple thing), and my turquoise hunters (colour barely visible under layer of mud).


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Landrover, puffa gillet, mud I would say fitting for a springer x lab


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

H0lly said:


> What does a Boxer owner look like....Apart from tired and covered in bruises


Yeah that sounds about right 

I don't know whether people would expect me to own two Boxers. I quite often think I must look funny walking down the street with my two, especially if they are trying to wrestle on their leads.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Highly embarrassing but this is what I look like with my two


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Quote:

Maybe we look like our dogs! ELEGANT albeit sometimes aloof!

We can dream!


Does that include being clumsy as well??


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Beth17 said:


> Highly embarrassing but this is what I look like with my two


You dont look like your dogs you are tooooo slim


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> I don't think there is a stereotype for an akita owner? apart from maybe some young male chav trying to look hard?
> 
> Anytime I say I own an Akita I get one of two responses it's either a) I dont know what one of those is.... or 2) OMG not one of those!!!


There was one in the rescue I help at and she was adopted by the most impossibly glam and super pretty young woman!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

DobermannZoe said:


> I know me and Zeus have matching hair colour now  ha ha!


wow striking I don't know about being a stereotype but you are both very striking and suit your dog if that makes sense. Same with Beth (and a few others here) beautiful dogs and people! 
I get told a lot I look like Doris that's fine


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Howl said:


> wow striking I don't know about being a stereotype but you are both very striking and suit your dog if that makes sense.
> I get told a lot I look like Doris that's fine


 oh thank you very much lol made me go bit red lol


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

there aren't many pictures of me and tia together.
i have these two, i've got long blonde hair in one and short brown hair in the other.. kind of hope i don't look like a stereotypical staffy owner in either! i think we look pretty cool together though lol.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not many guys own dogs on this site! lol


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Do crazy ladies who own three labs look like this. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/freddie-and-frank-albums-me-picture59147-picture-211.html

I love girly dresses, but also love big warm jumpers, Wellies and jeans.
Oh and I have poo bags in places where I used to keep nappy bags and I love it. 

Sorry, on iPad and don't know how to put pic on post so you'll have to click on link.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

A fairly up to date photo of me (yesterday) with my dog walking gear on, except for wellies that is.










I do have the khaki whistle on as well, but hide it when I'm round the house, as Zasa tries to steal it while it's round my neck


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what a stereotypical Labrador or Collie x owner looks like really; most of the Lab owners around where I live are country folk and dress quite smartly in tweeds etc... definitely not me! I would say I look like a dog person though; the muddy paw prints on my clothes and poo bags in my pockets are a dead giveaway!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I'm not sure what a stereotypical Labrador or Collie x owner looks like really; most of the Lab owners around where I live are country folk and dress quite smartly in tweeds etc... definitely not me! I would say I look like a dog person though; the muddy paw prints on my clothes and poo bags in my pockets are a dead giveaway!


Having had the pleasure of meeting you I'd say that you were definitely a dog person - meant in a very good way!


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Dober said:


> When I think of a JTR I think of farmers and farmers wives  People who wear wellies and drive a landrover defender.
> 
> :lol:


I was going to say I'm more a Gundog looking person, Hunter Wellies, Barbour, wax hat and we have a Defender. Maybe I'm more JRT terrier then 



Dogless said:


> I have no idea if I look like what a RR owner should look like. I've seen lots of RRs and owners at shows....but not many in 'real life' in their dog walking clothes.
> 
> I can usually be found in sports or running kit or jeans and hoodies with boots when walking or running with the dogs (only running with Kilo obviously!). Love Fat Face, White stuff etc.
> 
> No idea if the boys and I suit each other looks - wise .


I think people are quite surprised when they see me with Zimba, 5ft 2in and petite, I think they expect a spaniel.

I'm not sure what a typical RR owner looks like. Maybe we are typical Dogless, I love White Stuff and Fat Face and I'm often in jeans and hoodies.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Polimba said:


> I think people are quite surprised when they see me with Zimba, 5ft 2in and petite, I think they expect a spaniel.
> 
> I'm not sure what a typical RR owner looks like. Maybe we are typical Dogless, I love White Stuff and Fat Face and I'm often in jeans and hoodies.


Well I think two people wearing similar clothes and having the same breed provides overwhelming evidence that we are :yesnod: . I'm not 5ft 2in (but not very tall either) and wouldn't describe myself as petite with my wide old swimmers' shoulders  but people are still surprised when they see me with Kilo and Rudi...maybe they expect men to own bigger dogs?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't think I look like the type of person to own a Malamute. I'm 5'2ft lol.
I'm on the right.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

DT said:


> wuff maybe


Well that's me in the mornings then!!!

When I go out I do like to dress nicely and I'm quite tall and slim and girly in how I dress too, so when I say I have a dog most people will then ask if it is a poodle of some sort.


----------



## ZuluAndMe (Jan 2, 2013)

The stereotypical staffie owner (having heard other people's thoughts irl) is a young lad age 16-21 who wears tracksuits and Nike 110's and may occasionally partake in petty crime. Not a very flattering assumption.

I, on the other hand, am a girl age 25. I do not wear tracksuits and my converse rarely leave my feet. No criminal activities here either. So I hope I do not fit the stereotype


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

This is what I actually look like, very slight or petite but still 5ft6 and I like to think abit alternative? I think people would assume I would go for a smaller breed of dog rather than a larger breed being so tiny.


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## Retri (Feb 22, 2012)

I reckon we fit the stereotype, although the pillow says otherwise in this pic lol


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Can someone tell me what a stereotypical husky owner looks like? I have no idea.


----------

